# النبى الكذاب



## jesus christ (31 أغسطس 2008)

*جوزيف سميث احد الانبياء الكذبة وصاحب بدعة المرمونيزم mormonism مؤسس كنيسة يسوع المسيح لقديسى الايام الاخيرة
وقد ولد فى ولد في 23 من ديسمبر 1805م، بمدينة شارون بمقاطعة وندسور التابعة لولاية فيرمونت بالولايات المتحدة
عندما بلغ جوزيف سميث الخامسة عشرة من عمره زعم أنه شاهد نورًا تمثّل في شخصين هما: الآب و الابن ويقول المورمون "نعم، تكلم يوسف سميث مع الله وابنه وجهاً لوجه كأنبياء الأيام القديمة،بل و وصلت الهرطقة إلى أن جعل المورمون لله "لحماً و دما"ً في كتابهم المقدس
ونصحاه بعدم الانضمام إلى الفرق المعروفة آنذاك كالمنهجيين (الميثوديست) والمشيخيين والمعمدانيين وبعد انقطاع هذه الرؤية لفترة، زعم أنه في 21 سبتمر 1823م رأى ملاكًا اسمه موروني (بيفكرنى بصاحبنا اياه النبى الكداب المعروف) وأبلغه أنه مكلف بمهمة أعد لها ، وقام بترجمة كتابهم  عام 1830م، وأعلن في العام نفسه، تأسيس كنيسة يسوع المسيح لقديسي اليوم الآخر. ثم رحل وأتباعه عام 1831م إلى مدينة كيرتلاند بولاية أوهايو وجعلها مقر كنيسته. وظلت المدينة مركزًا للحركة لمدة ثمانية أعوام تلت، ووضع نظم الجماعة، وعقائد الطائفة، وأقام معبدًا للطائفة أكمله عام 1836م.

ورغم أن هذه الفترة شهدت عملاً تنصيريًا واسعًا في المنطقة، وانضمام أعداد كبيرة إلى هذه الحركة فقد صاحب ذلك نشوء خلافات بين أعضاء الجماعة، واضطرابات بينهم وبين المذاهب الأخرى. وفي عام 1838م، رحل سميث ومعه بعض أتباعه إلى ميسوري، وانضم إليه أتباع الحركة في تلك الولاية، لكن نشأت اضطرابات هناك أيضًا.أبعد المورمون، وهرب حوالي 5,000 منهم إلى إلينوي. وفي ربيع 1839م تمكن سميث من الهرب وانضم إلى أتباعه في إلينوي. وفي ولاية "إلينوي" أسس المورمون مدينة "نوفو" التي أصبحت أكبر مدن الولاية. وقد أدى نمو المدينة السريع والدور الذي أصبح يؤديه المورمونيون إلى الشك فيهم ومعاداتهم. وقد أنشأت جماعة صحفية لمحاربة سميث الذي رشح نفسه لرئاسة الولايات المتحدة "كل ما فعله ليصبح رئيس فكرة ذكية منه ". ولكن الصحيفة دُمِّرت، واتهم سميث بذلك، وقبض عليه هو وأخوه هايرم وبعض القادة وأودعوا السجن. وفي 27 يونيو 1844م، هاجمت جماعة من معارضيهم السجن وأطلقت النار على سميث وأخيه فأردتهما قتيلين.

أصبح برايهام يونج بعد مقتل سميث، رئيسًا للحركة وطارد الناس المورمون، ومن ثم قاد يونج أتباع الحركة ورحل بهم عام 1847م إلى جبال الروكي، وأقاموا في وادي سولت ليك الكبير، ونمت أعداد المورمون في المنطقة، واستطاعوا أن يقيموا حكومة مدنية عام 1849م، وتقدموا بطلب إلى الكونجرس للانضمام إلى الاتحاد الأمريكي تحت اسم ولاية الصحراء، ولكن الكونجرس وضع حدودًا لما عرف بولاية يوتا عام 1850م، وعين يونج حاكمًا لها.

ولكن الاضطرابات بين المورمون وخصومهم بدأت مرة ثانية، وأشيعت أنباء في واشنطن أن المورمون قد تمردوا، فانبعثت روح العداء لهم، مما حدا بالرئيس جيمس بوكانان إلى عزل يونج وإحلال حاكم غير مورموني محله، وإرسال جنود إلى يوتا عام 1857م ، وقد سميت الاضطرابات التي تبعت ذلك بحرب يوتا أو حرب المورمون. وانتهى الصراع في 1858م حينما قبل يونج بالحاكم الجديد، وأصدر الرئيس بوكانان عفوًا عن الجميع. واستمر سكان يوتا في النمو حتى وصل عددهم إلى 140,000 عام 1877م. واستمرت جهود المورمون حتى تحققت طموحاتهم عام 1896م حين أصبحت يوتا الولاية الخامسة والأربعين في الاتحاد الأمريكي












يرى المؤرخون والمحللون نموذجاً أمريكياً موازياً نوعاً ما لمحمد(بن عبد الله)، هو "جوزيف سميث" مؤسس بدعة "المورمون" الذي تعرَّض لظواهر مَرَضية وادَّعى أن الله أوحى له عن طريق أحد الملائكة وأعطاه لوحين من ذهب على تلال كامورا (26). وكان "جوزيف سميث" مزواجاً (وهكذا كان خليفته بريغهام ينغ وغيرهما) وكان يسخّر الوحي لمصالحه الشخصية، فكان هو الآخر ربه "يسارع له في هواه"(27) وجعل "جوزيف" على لسان العزة الإلهية حديثاً موجَّهاً إلى زوجته الأولى "إيما" طالباً منها أن "تقبل الزوجات الأخريات اللواتي سيهبهنّ لعبده جوزيف" (وهذا يوازي ما ورد في الأحزاب 33: 27-38 ثم 50-59). واضطر "جوزيف" وآله وصحبه أن يهاجروا من ولايتهم، ويسمُّونها "هجرة المورمون"
سبحان الله الكدابين والحرامية كلهم بيحطوا قناع على وشهم وبيستخدموا نفس الطرق

باختصار المورمون هرطقة يهودية – وثنية – هندوسية (تعدد الآلهة, سبق وجود الأرواح و سرمدية المادة,  نظرية تصاعد الأرواح ,,,, الخ ) . لا تؤمن بالثالوث المسيحي (إله واحد في ثلاث أقانيم), وتحطم شخص يسوع له المجد ولا تؤمن بإلوهيته, و تكفر كل الكنائس الأخرى, و تؤمن بتعدد الآلهة, وتؤمن بعودة اليهود إلى فلسطين. يحتوي "كتاب المورمون" على بعض هذه التعاليم. إسرائيل صاحبة المصلحة العليا في خلق مثل هذه الهرطقات و دعمها بكل الوسائل لكي تطعن المسيحية و تحولها إلى يهودية تنادي بحق اليهود الإلهي في فلسطين.​*


----------



## jesus christ (31 أغسطس 2008)

وده بقى قبره اديه ربح ناس كتير وطائفة عظيمة لكن فى النهاية خسر نفسه
"ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه"


----------



## jesus christ (31 أغسطس 2008)

*صورته الحقيقية*​


----------



## لولاsss (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشور على المعلومات المفيدة
مشور على الموضوع الجميل
تحياتي


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2008)

jesus christ قال:


> *جوزيف سميث احد الانبياء الكذبة وصاحب بدعة المرمونيزم mormonism مؤسس كنيسة يسوع المسيح لقديسى الايام الاخيرة
> وقد ولد فى ولد في 23 من ديسمبر 1805م، بمدينة شارون بمقاطعة وندسور التابعة لولاية فيرمونت بالولايات المتحدة
> عندما بلغ جوزيف سميث الخامسة عشرة من عمره زعم أنه شاهد نورًا تمثّل في شخصين هما: الآب و الابن ويقول المورمون "نعم، تكلم يوسف سميث مع الله وابنه وجهاً لوجه كأنبياء الأيام القديمة،بل و وصلت الهرطقة إلى أن جعل المورمون لله "لحماً و دما"ً في كتابهم المقدس
> ونصحاه بعدم الانضمام إلى الفرق المعروفة آنذاك كالمنهجيين (الميثوديست) والمشيخيين والمعمدانيين وبعد انقطاع هذه الرؤية لفترة، زعم أنه في 21 سبتمر 1823م رأى ملاكًا اسمه موروني (بيفكرنى بصاحبنا اياه النبى الكداب المعروف) وأبلغه أنه مكلف بمهمة أعد لها ، وقام بترجمة كتابهم  عام 1830م، وأعلن في العام نفسه، تأسيس كنيسة يسوع المسيح لقديسي اليوم الآخر. ثم رحل وأتباعه عام 1831م إلى مدينة كيرتلاند بولاية أوهايو وجعلها مقر كنيسته. وظلت المدينة مركزًا للحركة لمدة ثمانية أعوام تلت، ووضع نظم الجماعة، وعقائد الطائفة، وأقام معبدًا للطائفة أكمله عام 1836م.
> ...



لقد قال لنا الرب
يسوع من اعمالهم تعرفونهم
لا خوف منهم 
انما الاحتياط واجب
بالنسبة لمتجددي الايمانjesus christ
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## dodi lover (31 أغسطس 2008)

اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دى ميرسى ليك على الموضوع


----------



## jesus christ (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*لو حبيت تعرف ازاى الاتنين كدابين يااستاذ شريف خش هنا بس لو حضرتك تجيد الانجليزية
http://www.inplainsite.org/html/smith_and_muhammed.html*​


----------



## maria123 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوعك صحيح
حتى الحياة عندن ثلاث مراحل اول مرحلة مرحلة انو الانسان يعيش بس بالروح و قت الام تحبل تجي هل الروح لبطن لام و هي الحياة الثانية و الثالثة بعد الموت و بعدين هنة مش عندن بطريارك او بابا هنة عندن نبي كل ما يموت نبي يجي واحد تاني زهيك


----------

